# connecting mac to TV problems



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

I purchased a mini Dvi to VGA adaptor and VGA cable which enables me to plug my macbook into my samsung 32" HDTV. except i have no picture on my tv. 

When i scroll through my connected sources on the Tv (eg AV1, AV2, PC) it gives a quick flash of my computer screen then dissapears! 

When plugged in my mac recognises my tv and sets the resolution, although i have tried selecting different resolutions and i have set the screen through system preferences/display/arrangement, i have tried mirroring the display as well as the moving of the toolbar to screen #2. Nothing makes a difference i still have a black TV screen. 

I have checked the VGA cable with a PC and it worked no problem and the DVi to VGA connector is brand new!


----------

